# Test darker than control line- good sign?



## JessinChi

So I will open this by saying I am a POAS-aholic. Haven't been able to shake the habit especially as I love seeing BFPs!

I had a pack of 20 ICs (wondfos) that I used the cycle I got my BFP. I kept going daily until 18DPO when the test line was as dark as the control. Today at 22DPO (5w1d) I noticed I still had one left and took it with very diluted afternoon urine- it immediately showed (before the control line) and sucked the dye out of the control line so the test was super dark and the control was faint (opposite of my 12DPO test!)

I know that test darkening isn't supposed to be scientific, but my doctor wouldn't give me betas so I have no way of knowing! And after getting light fading lines on a chemical I am very on edge. For those of you who kept POAS, does this timeline sound about right for a viable pregnancy? When did your test lines? Thanks for any insight, I know it's crazy, but I just want this LO to stick so much!


----------



## Al Syr

I tested until about 6 or 7 weeks. By that time the control line was visible but not dark at all and it would take a while to appear. The test line was bright red and would appear as the pink line was moving upwards. I am 13 weeks now so I will say it is a good thing.


----------



## NerdyMama

I have taken 6, the last one was 5 days ago, and the test line was darker than control, Id say it's a good sign, Our levels are increasing :)


----------



## kbwebb

i know that it can be to do with the amount of dye in the test and everything. but with my first pregnancy the line was quite faint, that ended in miscarriage 

this time the test line showed up as soon as the unine went past it and it was darker than the control line.. infact the control line was really faint the test line was that dark. i made sure the strip was in right way so i took another out of a different pack, the same result. i took this as a good sign and so far so good :thumbup:


----------



## kbwebb

the line appeared that quick that i turned around to my oh and had to ask which way around the test line and control line were, but before he could answer, i said it doesnt matter because the control line then showed up :haha:


----------



## JessinChi

Thanks, girls! I was so upset after the chemical that I am looking for any sign to assure me that this one is viable. It was so fun to watch the second line appear first!!!

I did some searching online, and it looks like 22DPO is very common for this to begin happening, so I will take that as a good thing!!


----------



## mrsirish

Mine was also darter and control line


----------



## lili24

Always a good sign :) congratulations x


----------

